# Aftermarket bumper for pre-92 audi 80/90's



## PitViper (Sep 6, 2002)

Does anyone recognize what aftermarket bumper is in the following pic? is it a seidl? is it still available?
I am in search of a decent looking, non-stock aftermarket bumper that goes nicely with the non-flared fenders.


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: Aftermarket bumper for pre-92 audi 80/90's (PitViper)*

it looks like an s2 bumper.
check out euro-price www.euro-audi-parts.com


----------



## TabulaRasa (Aug 4, 2000)

*Re: Aftermarket bumper for pre-92 audi 80/90's (MFZERO)*

I think the B4 hood conversion alone does more for the looks of the car than the bumper does.


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: Aftermarket bumper for pre-92 audi 80/90's (TabulaRasa)*

its not a hood conversion








quote:
{ As you can see from comparing to the top photo the grille is longer on each end and the end has a sharper angle at the headlight.
. It looks quite nice and saves considerable money on the B4 hood conversion, which doesn't even look that smart with the stock TYP89 front bumper.
Cheers!
Alexander van Gerbig 
 } end quote














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TabulaRasa (Aug 4, 2000)

*Re: Aftermarket bumper for pre-92 audi 80/90's (MFZERO)*

I understand that it's not a hood conversion that is pictured. What I meant was that I would do the hood conversion instead of the bumper.
Edit... My bad, you have a '93 90, that means you already HAVE the B4 hood. 
Yeah, go for the S2 or RS2 bumper swap. Be warned however, you want the bumper and the foglights and the euro projectors which will require messing with the wiring harness as well. You should talk to: http://www.autox.biz


[Modified by TabulaRasa, 5:13 PM 9-6-2002]


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: Aftermarket bumper for pre-92 audi 80/90's (TabulaRasa)*

ahhh. sorry.
i was actually thinking about getting that bumper when i get my car repainted.


----------



## PitViper (Sep 6, 2002)

*Re: Aftermarket bumper for pre-92 audi 80/90's (TabulaRasa)*

I thought the S2 bumper had a sharper look with sharper lines.
I think that setup in the first picture looks excellent. 
I have a B3 audi and would love to get my car to where his is.
the B4 has a completely different look.


[Modified by PitViper, 12:34 AM 9-7-2002]


----------



## TabulaRasa (Aug 4, 2000)

*Re: Aftermarket bumper for pre-92 audi 80/90's (PitViper)*

S2 bumper:








RS2 bumper:


----------



## SuperGroove (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: Aftermarket bumper for pre-92 audi 80/90's (TabulaRasa)*

you better cut the pic posting out, Tab.
The B4 90 series of cars has to be the best looking line of audi's ever. My weird opinion, but my opinion nonetheless. 
The RS2 is just sex. A saloon built to RS2 specs...sex too. 
Coupe Quattro built to RS2 specs...yea that's the lock me up before I do something crazy just to have it special. Gah I really wish we got the S2.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Aftermarket bumper for pre-92 audi 80/90's (PitViper)*

Most V6 Coupes and Cabrios also used the same bumper as the S2, the one pictured in the top picture.
Another option, which is kinda RS2 lookalike, but not as obvious, is the late Cabrio bumper (98-00 models). Thsi bumper even uses the RS2 foglights and turnsignals. It looks great when fully painted!


----------



## JPP (Sep 7, 2002)

*Re: Aftermarket bumper for pre-92 audi 80/90's (PitViper)*

Where I can find more pics of that Audi in the top? Does anyone know the colour code or the owners e-mail address?
Thanks!


----------



## MtnSurferX (Feb 6, 2001)

*Re: Aftermarket bumper for pre-92 audi 80/90's (SuperGroove)*

quote:[HR][/HR]you better cut the pic posting out, Tab.[HR][/HR]​








bring on more pics!
-b


----------



## PitViper (Sep 6, 2002)

*Re: Aftermarket bumper for pre-92 audi 80/90's (JPP)*

which car?


----------



## bubuski (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: Aftermarket bumper for pre-92 audi 80/90's (MtnSurferX)*

I have a couple of pictures on my computer but I have never succeeded in posting the here......How do i post them


----------



## matt007 (May 15, 2001)

*Re: Aftermarket bumper for pre-92 audi 80/90's (tonydule)*

You need a place to host them, then use the img tags to identify the location of where they are
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?&id=314719&postid=2733540#2733540


[Modified by matt007, 8:31 PM 9-7-2002]


----------



## NW4KQ driver (Nov 30, 2001)

*Re: Aftermarket bumper for pre-92 audi 80/90's (MFZERO)*



> its not a hood conversion
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: Aftermarket bumper for pre-92 audi 80/90's (NW4KQ driver)*

talk to Alexander van Gerbig of Euro price. i believe he can make one, but i could be wrong. look in the audiworld.com 80/90 forum


----------



## JPP (Sep 7, 2002)

*Re: Aftermarket bumper for pre-92 audi 80/90's (MFZERO)*

PitViper: I want more pictures from the car that you have send. It is in the top and have S2 bumber.
From my point of view those RS2 lights cost way too much and Audi 90 lights are almost as cool as them.


----------



## PitViper (Sep 6, 2002)

*Re: Aftermarket bumper for pre-92 audi 80/90's (JPP)*

JPP
that's all the pics I have. it was originally posted by Alex from Audiworld forums.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Aftermarket bumper for pre-92 audi 80/90's (MFZERO)*

quote:[HR][/HR]talk to Alexander van Gerbig of Euro price. i believe he can make one, but i could be wrong. look in the audiworld.com 80/90 forum[HR][/HR]​Or you can check out the Audifans.com archives. Just search for his name and RS2 lights. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PitViper (Sep 6, 2002)

*Re: Aftermarket bumper for pre-92 audi 80/90's (PerL)*

What are the rims on the car in this pic?


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Aftermarket bumper for pre-92 audi 80/90's (PitViper)*

Azev "A"


----------



## PitViper (Sep 6, 2002)

*Re: Aftermarket bumper for pre-92 audi 80/90's (PerL)*

thx
Do you know where you can get them online?


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Aftermarket bumper for pre-92 audi 80/90's (PitViper)*

I dont kow if these wheels eevn are still in production. They're pretty popular (in europe at least) so if you cant get them new, you should be able to pick up a used set.


----------



## JPP (Sep 7, 2002)

*Re: Aftermarket bumper for pre-92 audi 80/90's (PerL)*

http://www.azev.de There are still Azev A´s


----------



## livi (Apr 27, 2001)

*Re: Aftermarket bumper for pre-92 audi 80/90's (JPP)*

























hoping to be road worthy this weekend










































http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MtnSurferX (Feb 6, 2001)

*Re: Aftermarket bumper for pre-92 audi 80/90's (livi)*

still with the teaser pics, huh?








-b


----------



## TRYNTRUEA2 (Oct 26, 2001)

*Re: Aftermarket bumper for pre-92 audi 80/90's (MtnSurferX)*


----------



## TRYNTRUEA2 (Oct 26, 2001)

*Re: Aftermarket bumper for pre-92 audi 80/90's (TRYNTRUEA2)*










rare bumper in the US,never seen anyone import one


----------



## TRYNTRUEA2 (Oct 26, 2001)

*Re: Aftermarket bumper for pre-92 audi 80/90's (TRYNTRUEA2)*


----------



## TRYNTRUEA2 (Oct 26, 2001)

*Re: Aftermarket bumper for pre-92 audi 80/90's (TRYNTRUEA2)*


----------



## JPP (Sep 7, 2002)

*Re: Aftermarket bumper for pre-92 audi 80/90's (TRYNTRUEA2)*

That Kamei bumber is not so bad either. Much better than original, but still the S2 bumber is awesome


----------



## PitViper (Sep 6, 2002)

*Re: Aftermarket bumper for pre-92 audi 80/90's (JPP)*

hmm.. you'd think Azev would have at least one American distributor.










[Modified by PitViper, 4:25 PM 9-12-2002]


----------



## JPP (Sep 7, 2002)

*Re: Aftermarket bumper for pre-92 audi 80/90's (PitViper)*

From the netsite you can see that distributor of USA/Canada is this:
USA/KANADA
CEC
Claus Ettensberger Corporation
16200 South Figueroa Street
Gardena, California 90248
USA
Telefon: 001/ 310 767 1111
Telefax: 001/ 310 329 3159


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Aftermarket bumper for pre-92 audi 80/90's (JPP)*

I had a look at CEC's site last night, and there wasnt a single Azev wheel listed for Audis.


----------



## JPP (Sep 7, 2002)

*Re: Aftermarket bumper for pre-92 audi 80/90's (PerL)*

In this site wich I had already posted ones is lots of wheels. http://www.azev.de


----------



## livi (Apr 27, 2001)

*Re: Aftermarket bumper for pre-92 audi 80/90's (JPP)*

I had azev 17/7.5a's on the coupe now I have brock b1s 17/8.5
best place to get them azevs and yah its a european site but shipping isn't that bad when they are this cheap: [http://www.azev.co.uk/wheels.htm/URL]
[IMG]http://www.azev.co.uk/images/Azev_a.gif[/IMG]


----------



## 00boravr6 (Nov 18, 2001)

*Re: Aftermarket bumper for pre-92 audi 80/90's (PerL)*

hey guys i need some more info on this stuff for my audi 90


----------



## livi (Apr 27, 2001)

*Re: Aftermarket bumper for pre-92 audi 80/90's (00boravr6)*

Rpi sells stuff too for audi
however 
I have been waiting 2months now for my willwoods and brakes rotors and pads etc..
I was sappose to have them for this weekend.. I do not, I called, I complained..
Warren told me Dustan would call me back..
we will see..
Nice guys just rare cars.
the fact they would take my money and say they have this probably knowing they didn't at the time is a bit of a bother.
I am waiting patiently now because there is the possibility that the brocks will not clear the calipers but they are so aggressive offset as is that I am not sure I want to add spacers
On the matter of sourcing parts..
I ordered scorpion exhaust from 2 bennett it came scratched and dents
Pissed me off have yet to call 
And I ordered Rs2 wiring harness it not that its hard to figure out.. but it came with out instructions or anything for the matter and looking into it a bit its not the typical bolt on mods.. actually I believe I have to modify it..
These audi.. can be really pita.
http://www.audifan.com 
Good site
And if your addicted to the european look, like me..
Then check this site out: http://www.audi-fansite.de/ 
its german site.. just look for galerie







ics







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
even has quattro.
sweet ride


----------



## JPP (Sep 7, 2002)

*Re: Aftermarket bumper for pre-92 audi 80/90's (PerL)*

Does anyone know where I can buy S2 bumber? In germany?
How much would it cost?


----------



## PitViper (Sep 6, 2002)

*Re: Aftermarket bumper for pre-92 audi 80/90's (livi)*

thx


----------



## JPP (Sep 7, 2002)

*Re: Aftermarket bumper for pre-92 audi 80/90's (PitViper)*

What is thx? (I am not englishman)


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Aftermarket bumper for pre-92 audi 80/90's (JPP)*

Thx is short for thanks, and I bet you can get a bumper from http://www.wotan-ag.de
I am not englishman either....


----------



## PitViper (Sep 6, 2002)

*Re: Aftermarket bumper for pre-92 audi 80/90's (PerL)*

oops. I was unclear. I was saying thanks to livy for pointing out that page that sells azevs.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Aftermarket bumper for pre-92 audi 80/90's (PitViper)*

quote:[HR][/HR]oops. I was unclear. I was saying thanks to livy for pointing out that page that sells azevs. [HR][/HR]​I understood that. That's why it's nice, when you dont have the next post to your reply, to use the quote function in the forum. That way, people wont be confused!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JPP (Sep 7, 2002)

*Re: Aftermarket bumper for pre-92 audi 80/90's (PerL)*

I did not found the price for S2 bumber.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Aftermarket bumper for pre-92 audi 80/90's (JPP)*

I saw that they didnt have prices. A couple of years ago, they _did_ have prices there, and they were good prices compared to what I'm used to here in Norway. I guess you have to send them an email and ask for a price quote.


----------



## MartijnGizmo (Apr 21, 2002)

*Re: Aftermarket bumper for pre-92 audi 80/90's (PerL)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Most V6 Coupes and Cabrios also used the same bumper as the S2, the one pictured in the top picture.
Another option, which is kinda RS2 lookalike, but not as obvious, is the late Cabrio bumper (98-00 models). Thsi bumper even uses the RS2 foglights and turnsignals. It looks great when fully painted!







[HR][/HR]​With this bumper you can easily pick up chicks, accordingly to the picture from Audi!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## evilaudi (Mar 20, 2000)

*Re: Aftermarket bumper for pre-92 audi 80/90's (MartijnGizmo)*

here's another possibility....RS bumper from RPI with shaved light holes.


----------

